# best birthday gift in rs2000??



## ashishstillthere (Mar 19, 2009)

plz tell me can i have portable hdd in rs 2000 in delhi??if yes then plz tell me the detail like location n all



i wana gift it to my frnd by 22th march n i have only 2000 rs....or plz suggest me any other thing which i can gift to him in this budget..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

A pen drive 32 GB is the best one


----------



## ashishstillthere (Mar 19, 2009)

can u tell me where i can get 32 gb pendrive in that range in delhi


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2009)

do not know about 32 GB but you certainly get 16 GB pendrives under 2K
there are many brands available like corsair, kingston, transcend, sandisk.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Mar 20, 2009)

which is the bets of em all


----------



## rajhot (Mar 20, 2009)

Transcend or kingston


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't know about the ranges in Delhi but in in eBay the minimum price is 51$(Rs. 2295)


----------



## acewin (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL, bhai indian currency mein baat kar tune shipping cost to jodi hi nahin.
best is kingston and corsair, transcend and sandisk comes after them


----------

